# Idea for hand feeding babies



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

So I get this monthly thing called "art snacks" and this month I got this really cool water pen thing for water colors. It's basically just this thing that you put water into and it has a brush nib. But what if you put formula in it instead so you could feed babies? 
This is it: 

















There are many different kinds but the pictures are from here: http://sakuraofamerica.com/watercolors-brush


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Neat idea!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Hard to get an idea of the brush sizes from the photos, but I think it's a wonderful idea. Thanks for posting the site as well, I'll keep this in mind as something to keep in my rat kit.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?196098-I-ve-found-a-way-to-make-a-bottle!&highlight=bottle 

I suggested the same a long while back. Ultimately it won't work. ^ that's my thread


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey-Fay said:


> http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?196098-I-ve-found-a-way-to-make-a-bottle!&highlight=bottle
> 
> I suggested the same a long while back. Ultimately it won't work. ^ that's my thread


Very informative thread. :3


----------

